# Importation de film et séries



## robotkid (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Apparemment, je ne suis pas le 1er à être confronté à des pbs d'importation de films sur iPad... 
J'ai cherché sur des forums des réponses mais soit cela devient vite confus, soit cela dévie sur d'autre chose...
Donc d'avance, je vous prie de m'excuser pour cette question stupide et naïve mais qui trahit mon manque de compétence... 

J'imagine que cette opération est assez simple, mais là... y a des trucs que je capte pas! 
J'ai donc mes films et séries (format avi) sur mon Mac et DD externe.
- si j'ai bien compris, il faut tout d'abord absolument convertir les fichiers .avi et mp4? J'ai à ce titre téléchargé Miro Video Converter. Et la conversation est stockée directement sur l'iTunes de mon Mac.
- quand j'effectue la synchronisation de mes films, j'ouvre ensuite iTunes sur mon iPad et là je ne vois rien! Il n'y a que l'iTunes Store. :'(
Donc là, je ne comprends plus rien...

Autre question svp: comme la plupart de mes films et séries sont en VOST, comment transférer mes fichiers .srt? Faut-il que je "fusionne" les fichiers mp4 et srt (et oui, avec quel logiciel?).
Et enfin, une fois que tous ces fichiers sont enfin visionnables sur mon iPad, est-il possible de créer des fichiers (par exemple un fichier regroupant tous les épisodes d'une seule série)?

Merci merci merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Lio70 (5 Août 2012)

Pour ripper et fusionner les sous-titres, tu fais cela tres facilement avec Handbrake.

Ensuite pour convertir selon des parametres optimises pour iPhone/iPad, tu ouvres le fichier avec QuickTime et tu fais Export vers iTunes dans le menu Fichier, ou Export tout court pour gerer toi-meme le fichier en sortie.


----------



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Merci Lio pour ta rÃ©ponse sur la fusion des fichiers avi et srt, Ã§a va me servir.  Et pour l'importation des films vers l'iPad, tu as des idÃ©es?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------

Désolé à tous! C'est pire que ce je croyais! Je n'avais pas capté qu'il fallait aller sur l'appli Video... Ouais, là, ce post rentre ds mon top 5 de la honte...

Désoooléééé encore


----------



## Lio70 (5 Août 2012)

Pour importer vers l'iPad il te suffit d'exporter a partir de Quicktime vers iTunes, comme je te l'ai ecrit. Et tu configures iTunes pour qu'il synchronise les films avec l'iPad. Je ne vois pas tres bien ou est le probleme que tu rencontres.


----------



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Pour l'instant, j'essaye... mais je suis surpris: je ne pensais pas que ce soit aussi long, avec toutes ces opérations!
A moins que je ne fasse mal les choses, mais handbrake a mis 3h pour fusionner un film d'1,15 Go. Et actuellement, Quicktime exporte ds iTunes le film et il indique que l'exportation durera 5h!!!

Si lorsque je voyage et q je veux qq films et séries ds mon iPad, il me faut plusieurs avant pour tout faire passer d'avi en mp4, puis exporter sous iTunes...
Je suis désabusé et plus que déçu... :'(


----------



## Lio70 (6 Août 2012)

Le probleme est peut-etre avec les parametres que tu definis dans Handbrake pour le rip.

-Faut pas demander une resolution trop elevee, cela ne sert a rien. Par exemple 360 pixels de hauteur ca suffit pour un petit ecran comme l'iPad.
-Choisi le codec MPG4 normal et non H264.
-Un seul passage
-Son mono 80k (encore une fois pour un iPad ca suffit)
-Pour le taux de compression, choisis 80-85%.

Ensuite ouvrir avec QuickTime et "Fichier/Exporter..."  Format: 480p.
Ensuite dans iTunes: "ajouter a bibliotheque" et choisir ton fichier.

C'est mieux comme cela?


----------



## j.pierron (6 Août 2012)

salut
je te conseille iVI
http://ivi.softonic.fr/mac
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/ivi/id402279089?mt=12
pas gratuit, mais je l'ai eu en promo
un regret, plus de version gratuite

ce soft est parfait pour moi
tu choisi l'appareil, iPad 1, iPhone, ipad retina, AppleTV, etc....
il encodera en fonction de tes appareils
il va chercher les infos sur le net
et surtout, il rajoute le fichier a ta bibliothèque iTunes

le h264 fonctionne très bien
QuickTime, sans un Mac 8 ou 12 coeurs, i faut oublier, pas assez rapide
handbrake est une usine a gaz, compliqué a paramétrer


----------



## diablotok (6 Août 2012)

Salut,

Perso j'utilise ace player et pas besoin de ripper, tu synchronisé ton iPad à iTune, tu vas dans l'onglet application et tout en bas tu retrouve ton application ace player et tu clique sur ajouter et voilà le tour est joué.


----------



## SamSoul© (8 Août 2012)

diablotok a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Perso j'utilise ace player et pas besoin de ripper, tu synchronisé ton iPad à iTune, tu vas dans l'onglet application et tout en bas tu retrouve ton application ace player et tu clique sur ajouter et voilà le tour est joué.



Tout pareil: Ace Player lit plein de type de vidéos ==> pas besoin de ré-encoder les vidéos pendant des heures.
Tu prends tes vidéos et tu les "pousses" dans l'app via iTunes: rapide et bon lecteur.

Il y en a 2-3 autres qui fonctionnent pareil..


----------

